# Does my kitten have earmites?



## Ayeebri (Jul 1, 2020)

I got my 9 week old ragdoll kitten about 4 days ago. During these past few days ive noticed little spots in his ears and some black dots in the bottom, ive already scheduled an appointment with the vet but i cant seem to find any pictures of what his ears look like so i have no idea if they’re mites or not. Heres a picture:


----------



## KLBR (Jun 26, 2020)

Yup. You’ve got ear mites. Luckily there are many new medications that will knock them out fairly easily. I have many kitties and have rescued quite a few ferals and strays. Ear mites are very contagious and a pain to deal with. But, like I said, these days the medications are much better. There are topical ones like those used for flea prevention. Soooo much easier. You’re kitty will be fine!!!❤❤


----------



## Ayeebri (Jul 1, 2020)

Thank you so much! Ive already scheduled an appointment so the vet can give me treatment but do you know which one has worked best for you? And will it bother my kitty?


----------



## KLBR (Jun 26, 2020)

Revolution plus kills everything. And my vats were not bothered by it at all
trust me, having to hold your cat down and put stuff in their ears and using q-tips to clean them out is not easy.
This topical treatment is the way to go.
your vets staff will probably clean kitty’s ears at the office then put the topical treatment on Glad to assist, best wishes to you and your new 🐈


----------

